# Crypt. bullosa???



## Yoong (Nov 26, 2007)

Got this from a friend who is not into crypt. He does know what crypt it is, let alone the location it is from. In fact he doesn't even know when he got this. But this plant is growing beautifully in his aquarium(submerged). Manage to convince him to give me a plantlet.

I think it is bullosa. What do you guys think?










See Aquadoc for more picture.

Yoong


----------



## Coralite (Nov 29, 2008)

The plant resembled pictures I have seen of _C. bullosa_, what a beautiful crypt species.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Do you know what conditions he's keeping ti submerged? Would be good to know!


----------



## Yoong (Nov 26, 2007)

Coralite,
Bullosa is one of my favorite crypt. Love the leaf bullation and the dark olive green color. Unfortunately this species is very difficult to propagate in captivity. I now have 4 bullosa from different location, all of them grow very very very slowly. Giving only one new leaf every 1-3 months. One of the bigger plant only have 4 leafs at all time, a new leaf grow only to replace an old one that melt away.

Ghazanfar,
The mother plant grows in a full ADA planted aquarium. The substrate is ADA amazonia. chiller and metal halide is used. I am not sure about the fertilising detail though. So far my submerge grow experience is not so good and hence I am keeping this precious one emerse. So far it is doing well with no sign of melt.

Yoong


----------

